# Blue Basics Small Breed Turkey & Potato



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone else use this? Making the switch now. Ziggy is still battling sensitive tummy issues and we are giving this a go. He seems uninterested in his old food and we aren't sure if he is bored or knows it's the cause of his tummy issues.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I feed that to my boxer that had bad tummy problems and she did real well on it.


----------

